# Printmaster Platinum 2011 will not open with Mac El Capitan



## gullcottagegalv (Aug 17, 2016)

I recently updated my Mac to El Capitan and have run into so many compatibility problems. Printmaster Platinum 2011 will not open. I have downloaded the updates/fixes from www.printmasterpacks.com/support and I still get an error message in the opening box. It won't open.
Your help would be appreciated. Here is the error message:

PrintMaster 2011 Platinum <3.0.1.74> encountered the following error:

java.lang.reflect.InvocationTargetException

at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance0(Native Method)

at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.java:39)

at sun.reflect.DelegatingConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(DelegatingConstructorAccessorImpl.java:27)

at java.lang.reflect.Constructor.newInstance(Constructor.java:513)

at com.storyrock.framework.Builder._main(SourceFile:211)

at Application.main(SourceFile:17)

at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)

at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)

at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)

at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)

at apple.launcher.LaunchRunner.run(LaunchRunner.java:116)

at apple.launcher.LaunchRunner.callMain(LaunchRunner.java:51)

at apple.launcher.JavaApplicationLauncher.launch(JavaApplicationLauncher.java:52)

Caused by: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: quicktime/std/movies/Movie

at com.storyrock.ui.TreeDialog.addContent(SourceFile:1119)

at com.storyrock.framework.AppFrame.<init>(SourceFile:563)

at com.storyrock.ui.TreeDialog.<init>(SourceFile:144)

at Application.<init>(SourceFile:12)

... 13 more

Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: quicktime.std.movies.Movie

at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:202)

at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)

at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:190)

at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:306)

at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:301)

at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:247)

... 17 more

If this situation persists, please visit the technical support website at http://www.printmasterpacks.com/support


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Are you running the latest Java from Sun Microsystems?

If so, in System Preferences, you should have a Java icon that will bring up a dialog window and show you the version you have installed.

Current is Java 8 Update 101

Do you have the latest update for Printmaster applied?
( http://go.encoreusa.com/765 )

** Edit - Scratch that, just noticed you're using 2011 version not 2012. There might not be a simple fix for older versions on newer OSes


----------



## gullcottagegalv (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks, Headrush, for taking the time to respond. Yes, I am running Java 8 with the 101 update. Printmaster does have a fix or update for the 2011 version. I downloaded it, but it didn't open the program on my Mac El Capitan. In truth, I don't think there is or will be a fix for running Printmaster Platinum 2011. I will need to purchase another printing program entirely - one that promises to open in OS X 10.11.6. I just had some wonderful cards saved in the program and became skilled in using it. It will be a loss to trash it.
Thank you


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

They do have a 2012 version that says it works.
Maybe they have a trial version (2012) you can test. (It should open 2011 documents)


----------



## gullcottagegalv (Aug 17, 2016)

Nope - that download didn't work either. Thanks again Headrest, but I have given up on it - just hated to lose all my previous work created on that program.


----------

